# deck rain screen



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

Im looking at the trex rain escape anyone used it?

How did yo deal with waterproofing round the 4x4 posts for railing etc

any other suggestions for rain proofing decks

thanks


John


----------



## adriand (Dec 28, 2006)

I would think you would have to put 90 degree aluminum flashings or capping around anything that penetrated the deck surface. Have the flashings overlap the Trex troughs.

Looking at the Trex website:

http://www.trex.com/plan/products/deckframingdrainage/trex-rain-escape/installation/index.htm

It looks to me that you would also have to angle the troughs down to each drain. Looks to me that that you would get stagnant water sitting there if you didnt. 

I would call Trex directly and see what answers they can give you.

Hope this helps


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

http://www.deckmagazine.com/abstract/33.html read this article on low cost deck drainage, it's FAR better than the rain escape (i've used both). It's better, more versatile, and CHEAPER! (by a lot) plus it's stronger. Rail posts are best mounted from the outside of the framework as anything inside is going to require a bit of flashing and work to make it right.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks for your help il check it out.

John


----------



## hailey (Oct 21, 2008)

We use American Dry Deck

http://americandrydeck.com/contractors_corner_main_frame.htm

Notice the word DRY.


----------

